# we are never gonna survive unless...



## vonnagy (Sep 18, 2003)

...we get a little crazy 









mdowdy- if you are reading this.. hope you are surviving the hurricane!


----------



## Dew (Sep 18, 2003)

i was just wondering if hurricanes happen in NYC  :no smile:  ... very nice photo ... what is it?


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi and thanks dew!
hehehe... thought you my got the hint from the "Seal" reference in the title! sorry, bad pun...


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2003)

Mark: I just can't make it out!!!    :scratch:    Seal....?


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 19, 2003)

yep, its a seal. thought i was being cheeky when I put the name of the song by _Seal_ for the title - either no one remembers it or its just a really lame play on words. I have the feeling its the latter...


----------



## metroshane (Sep 19, 2003)

Good reference and great pic......but doesn't look much like a seal.


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2003)

Sorry, Mark, but I gotta agree with Metroshane.... it IS a beautiful B&W image, but I can't make out the little guy....he's twisting too much or something to be identifiable.    

btw, ALWAYS try for the cool play on words..... when it works it is ever so cool.     I like!


----------



## manda (Sep 20, 2003)

Does it neccessarily need to be identifiable?
i dont think so
i love the shot

i can see that it is a seal not that Mark has explained it.

and whats this about a hurricane???


----------



## QP (Sep 20, 2003)

One word.... COol .... hope the cute seal is ok yes .....


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks all for opinions and feedback!

this seal was actually dying  

I did see a live seal today and took a couple of photos, i'll attach it to this thread in sometime next week.

oh yes hurricane isabel is now touring the east coast of the United States.


----------



## manda (Sep 20, 2003)

oops
that should have been NOW that mark has explained it!!!
Sorry, that didnt look very nice as "not"

NOW NOW NOW
Sorry matey


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 21, 2003)

hi all,
just a new pic from this weekend, saw this little bugger and took a shot.


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool pic Vonnagy
I would never guess that was a seal on the 1rst pic
 :roll:  :roll:


----------



## motcon (Sep 24, 2003)

seal or no seal, the photo works. a nice transition of tones from left to right w/a low zone anchor in the center. this anchors not only the composition, but physically and materially it serves as an anchor to what appears to be a free flow.

and i can't find the seal. and i don't care to.

nice shot.


----------

